# Zollgebühren - Übersicht



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand nen Link zu einer Zollgebühren-Übersicht? Gibt es so etwas überhaupt, oder ist das zu geheim? |rolleyes

Die Zollgebühr, die zusätzlich zur Umsatzsteuer (19%) erhoben wird schwankt ja von Artikelart zu Artikelart.
Bei Rollen, das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung sind es so ca 4,2 % - momentan würde es mich insbesondere interessieren, wie hoch der Satz bei Angelschnüren ist.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Kuckst Du einfach hier

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/index.html

Da wird Dir geholfen

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du einfach hier
> 
> http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/index.html
> 
> ...


 
Da war ich auch schon, Gebühren-Sätze finde ich da aber keine!



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Gerätschaft und Land auswählen und Zollsatz abfragen - für USA z.B. 3,70% Plus die 19% Mwst
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Durchklicken kann man sich da schon, aber wo sind die %-Sätze?


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Der Zollsatz und etwaige Einfuhrbeschränkungen sind in sogenannten Zolltarifnummern und dem jeweiligen Import Land verschlüsselt. Das Zolltarifnummern System ist harmonisiert, auch HS Code genannt (harmonized tarif code),  im Endeffekt gilt jede Nummer für das bestimmte Gut in jedem Land. Der jeweilig fällige Zollsatz aber nicht, dieser variiert von Land zu Land.

Neben der Zolltarifnummer braucht man das Land aus dem man einführen möchte und kann damit direkt den fälligen Zollsatz ermitteln. Hier der Link für Japan und Schnur:

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...000&Country=JP/0732&Day=25&Month=10&Year=2007


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Der Zollsatz und etwaige Einfuhrbeschränkungen sind in sogenannten Zolltarifnummern und dem jeweiligen Import Land verschlüsselt. Das Zolltarifnummern System ist harmonisiert, auch HS Code genannt (harmonized tarif code), im Endeffekt gilt jede Nummer für das bestimmte Gut in jedem Land. Der jeweilig fällige Zollsatz aber nicht, dieser variiert von Land zu Land.
> 
> Neben der Zolltarifnummer braucht man das Land aus dem man einführen möchte und kann damit direkt den fälligen Zollsatz ermitteln. Hier der Link für Japan und Schnur:
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...000&Country=JP/0732&Day=25&Month=10&Year=2007


 
Danke!
Würde mich dann nur interessieren, wie die bei 70 USD für Schnur auf 24 EUR Zoll/UST kommen! |kopfkrat

Merd das morgen einfach mal beim Fed-Ex-Mann berappen und dann mit den Belegen zum Zollamt fahren. Da haben die sicher was falsch ausgerechnet und ich bekomm noch Geld.
"Mein" Zollbeamter macht das schon - der ist auch Fischer! :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



burn77 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Würde mich dann nur interessieren, wie die bei 70 USD für Schnur auf 24 EUR Zoll/UST kommen! |kopfkrat
> 
> Merd das morgen einfach mal beim Fed-Ex-Mann berappen und dann mit den Belegen zum Zollamt fahren. Da haben die sicher was falsch ausgerechnet und ich bekomm noch Geld.
> "Mein" Zollbeamter macht das schon - der ist auch Fischer! :vik:



Neben Zoll und EUSt fallen noch weitere Gebühren an! Wie ATLAS Kommunikationsgebühr, Vorlagenprovision, Porto usw. die Zollabwicklung selbst berechnen die auch, oder denkst Du die machen das umesüns?

Wenn Du die Rechnung hier mal einstellen könntest würde ich Dir sagen was Du streichen dürftest ohne das die motzen.


----------



## xonnel (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Hallo !

Der generelle Zollsatz in Deutschland für Angelsachen liegt bei 3,7%, egal ob Rute, Rolle oder Gummifisch.

Falls Du mehr zahlen sollst, hat der Paketdienst Deine Waren falsch tarifiert.

Die Warentarifnummern sind international einheitlich, allerdings nur in den ersten 6 Ziffern.

Wenn Du im Ausland (Drittland, nicht EU) kaufst, sollte Dir der Händler eigentlich seine Mehrwertsteuer vom Preis wieder abziehen, ansonsten zahlst Du 2 x ,  es sei denn, der angebotenen Preis ist direkt ohne VAT angeboten.
(VAT = Umsatzsteuer = Mehrwertsteuer)

Solche Dinge wie Vorlageprovision, Atlas, Porto etc fallen aber beim Privatmann eigentlich nicht an, das betrifft eher Gewerbetreibende die Ihre Importe über Speditionen abwickeln.

Als Privatperson, die sich Waren in normalen Grössenordnungen im Ausland kaufen, sind diese Gebühren bei den Paketdienstleistern im Preis inbegriffen und werden entweder direkt bei Auslieferung durch den Paketdienst, bei Abholung vom Zollamt oder später via Rechnung eingefordert.

Grüsse




Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Neben Zoll und EUSt fallen noch weitere Gebühren an! Wie ATLAS Kommunikationsgebühr, Vorlagenprovision, Porto usw. die Zollabwicklung selbst berechnen die auch, oder denkst Du die machen das umesüns?
> 
> Wenn Du die Rechnung hier mal einstellen könntest würde ich Dir sagen was Du streichen dürftest ohne das die motzen.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Neben Zoll und EUSt fallen noch weitere Gebühren an! Wie ATLAS Kommunikationsgebühr, Vorlagenprovision, Porto usw. die Zollabwicklung selbst berechnen die auch, oder denkst Du die machen das umesüns?
> 
> Wenn Du die Rechnung hier mal einstellen könntest würde ich Dir sagen was Du streichen dürftest ohne das die motzen.


 
UST und Zollgebühren seien dem deutschen Staat ja vergönnt, da sag ich ja nix....
Mal sehen ob die Berechnung stimmt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



xonnel schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Der generelle Zollsatz in Deutschland für Angelsachen liegt bei 3,7%, egal ob Rute, Rolle oder Gummifisch.
> 
> Falls Du mehr zahlen sollst, hat der Paketdienst Deine Waren falsch tarifiert.



Deklariert 




xonnel schrieb:


> Die Warentarifnummern sind international einheitlich, allerdings nur in den ersten 6 Ziffern.



Auch die letzten Ziffern sind einheitlich, sofern der, der die Tarifierung vornimmt auch vom gleichen ausgeht. 



xonnel schrieb:


> Solche Dinge wie Vorlageprovision, Atlas, Porto etc fallen aber beim Privatmann eigentlich nicht an, das betrifft eher Gewerbetreibende die Ihre Importe über Speditionen abwickeln.
> 
> Als Privatperson, die sich Waren in normalen Grössenordnungen im Ausland kaufen, sind diese Gebühren bei den Paketdienstleistern im Preis inbegriffen und werden entweder direkt bei Auslieferung durch den Paketdienst, bei Abholung vom Zollamt oder später via Rechnung eingefordert.



Irgendwie wiedersprichst Du Dir selbst. Die Kosten fallen wohl an, der Zoll verlangt die Abwicklung über das ATLAS System alles andere wäre mir neu (habe erst gestern Ware für die Firma verzollt), ob es denn auf der Rechnung separat ausgewiesen wird oder nicht, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## xonnel (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

@denni_lo

das geht jetzt hier zwar zu weit

-mit den nachzufordernden gebühren meinte ich natürlich zoll + eust
-der hs code ist nur 6 stellig weltweit harmonisiert, ein artikel der hier z.b mit 8080 2020 eintarifiert wird, koennte woanders mit 8080 2090 geführt werden


----------



## Cachmoor (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Hallo,
ich habe bei FedEx und UPS Pauschalen für die Zollabwicklung bezahlt ( so um die 10 Euro ).
Bei kleineren Bestellungen fährt man besser wenn es mit EMS(Japan) oder USPS (USA)verschickt wird  , da Abwicklung in Deutschland über DHL und die verlangen keine Bearbeitungsgebühren sondern nur MWST. und Zoll.
Gruss


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



Cachmoor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bei *FedEx und UPS Pauschalen für die Zollabwicklung* bezahlt ( so um die 10 Euro ).
> Bei kleineren Bestellungen fährt man besser wenn es mit EMS(Japan) oder USPS (USA)verschickt wird  , da Abwicklung in Deutschland über DHL und die verlangen keine Bearbeitungsgebühren sondern nur MWST. und Zoll.
> Gruss



Danke!
Das wirds sein - in ein paar Stunden weiss ichs genau...


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



xonnel schrieb:


> Der generelle Zollsatz in Deutschland für Angelsachen liegt bei 3,7%, egal ob Rute, Rolle oder Gummifisch.


 

Nich ganz... ich hab mal alles durchgeklickt auf der Seite von Martin. Siehe da, Haken (nicht montiert) werden mit 1.7% verzollt. 

Aber alles andere lag bei 3.7%


----------



## flexxxone (19. September 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Moin,

kann mir evtl jemand die Zolltarifnummer(n) für Teile zum Rutenbau (Ringe, Griffe, Rollenhalter...) nennen?

Oder läuft das alles mit unter der 9507 90 0000?

Würd' mir gern mal was in Japan bestellen.
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob es sowas wie 'nen Freibetrag gibt. Also einen Warenwert, den ich nicht verzollen muss...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Servus
flexxxone


----------



## Walstipper (19. September 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Hat jemand Infos über den Schweizer Zoll/Mehrwertsteuer?


----------



## Khaane (19. September 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Habe noch folgende Info vom Zollamt erhalten.

Ab dem 01.12 fällt nicht die MwSt. bei Warenwerten unter 150 € weg, sondern lediglich der Einfuhrzoll bei Angelzeug i.d.R. 3,7 %.


----------



## Wollebre (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

bei Importe aus den USA lasse ich immer per USPS (amerikanische Post) liefern. In Deutschland werden die Sendungen von DHL übernommen. Machen auch die Importzollabfertigung ohne zusätzliche Kosten und kassieren bei Auslieferung die vorauslagten Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuerabgaben.
Bie UPS Lieferung ist die Import Zollabfertigung ebenfalls im Transportpreis inkludiert und es fallen keine zusätzlichen Kosten.
Anbei zur Information der Zollbeleg für meine letzte Lieferung.


----------



## Slotti (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Bei FedEx ebenfalls


----------



## Wollebre (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Noch ein Hinweis für alle die sich etwas schicken lassen.
Verwechselt bitte nicht Luftpost, Kurierversand mit *Luftfracht *(Air Freigt)!
Luftfracht ist die teuerste Versandart und man muss sich selber um die Importzollabfertigung und Abholung kümmern, oder man beauftrag damit gegen entsprechende Bezahlung eine Spedition.

Es entstehen am Versandort Kosten für den Transport des Paketes zum Flughafen, Erstellen der Versandpapiere, Ausfuhrzollabfertiung und Auflieferung bei der Fluggesellschaft.
Das sind schnell € 100 weg. Minimum Luftfracht kalkuliere um die € 120,00. Wenn man dem Versender nicht den nächsten internationalen Flughafen zum eigenen Wohnort nennt, landet das Paket meistens in Franfurt/M. Wenn Du z. B. in Berlin wohnst haste dann ein echtes Problem. Selbst nach Frankfurt und zurück ca. 900 km auf dem Buckel. Einen Spediteur beautragen wohl um die € 90,00 und die Zoll- und Einfuhrsteuer Abgaben fallen auch noch an, jedoch in gleicher Höhe als wenn man sich das per Post oder Kurierdienst kommen läßt. Luftfracht überlaßt somit besser dem kommerziellen Händler oder man kann das alles von berufswegen selber professionel durchziehen.


----------



## Khaane (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Bei USPS findet die automatische Zollabwicklung nur mit ausreichend deklarierten Paketen (außenseitige Rechung etc.) statt.

Alle meine Pakete von Cabelas die beim Zoll waren, mussten persönlich abgeholt und versteuert werden.

Bei FEDEX findet die Verzollung generell durch die Spedition statt, die lassen sich das aber teuer bezahlen - Es werden ca. 7 € Handlingpauschale fällig und zudem wird der gesamte Betrag samt Versandpauschale verzollt 

Mit UPS habe ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

Bisher wurde bei mir alles immer mit dem Versand verzollt. Das sollte eigentlich immer so sein.


----------



## Khaane (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bisher wurde bei mir alles immer mit dem Versand verzollt. Das sollte eigentlich immer so sein.


 
Wer war denn der Spediteur (Fedex?).

Eigentlich wird die USt. und der Zoll nur auf den Warenwert gezahlt, war bei alles USPS-Lieferungen bei mir der Fall.

Ist ja auch ziemlich logisch, es wird ja extra der Zollschlüssel für die jeweilige Warengruppe rausgesucht, den kann man natürlich nicht auf den Versand anwenden, da es dann je nach Zollsatz zu unterschiedlicher Verzollung des Versandes käme. (Gleichheitsprinzip)

Die Verzollung/Versteuerung des Versandes ist mir nur von Fedex bekannt, die machen das und stecken sich dann den Mehrbetrag zzgl. der Verzollungsgebühr/Handlinggebühr in die Tasche.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

FedEx und EMS


----------



## Wollebre (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

schaut Euch den Zollbeleg im oberen Thread an.
die Abgaben werden wie folgt berechnet:

Warenwert + Transportkosten x Zollsatz(bei mir 3,7 Prozent)

Dann werden Warenwert + Transportkosten + Zollabgaben addiert und davon 19 Prozent Einfuhrumsatzsteuer berechnet.

Also totale Abgaben:  Summe von  Zoll + Umsatzsteuer

Nach gleichem Schema wird immer abgerechet. Egal bei welchem deutschen Zollamt die Importabfertigung getätigt wird.

Wie FEDEX abrechnet ist mir nicht bekannt. Lass Dir mal die Geschäftsbedingungen zeigen da muss es ja drin stehen ob für die Importabfertigung Kosten anfallen.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zollgebühren - Übersicht*

FedEx rechnet genauso ab. Nur dass dann noch eine Bearbeitungegebühr dazu kommt. Die hat aber nichts mit dem Zoll zu tun.


----------

